# Share your Bucketlist via Pictures or Words~



## Eaglewings (Jan 31, 2016)

In case you don't know what a Bucketlist is :  *Anything that you want to do or have done before you die~*

Bucketlist » Most Popular Bucket List Ideas <<< IDEAS

Share anyway that you want, as many times that you want:


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## DarkFury (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 31, 2016)

This is not me ~
This is the scariest thing I ever did in my life  for 5 days, but I loved it. Huge cliffs , one mistake you would fall over the high cliffs.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 31, 2016)

I want to ride down the trail the Lone Ranger did in his intro


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 31, 2016)

*My first love was Playboys centerfold Miss July 1970
I love good tan lines.*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


>




You want big tits?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 31, 2016)

I want to have a meal, (lunch or dinner), with a movie/tv star that has been in the business since at least the mid 50s.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 31, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*No, I want HER to have BIG HUGE MONSTER sized tits.*


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



She was one of the hottest girls on tv back then...she still looks good.


.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Stay in a castle in Scotland.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Walk around a village in Ireland


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Hang glide


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Eat once more at Cheeseburge In Paradise in Lahaina, Maui.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Snorkel in Maui again.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Stay in a castle in Scotland.



With a blazing hot fireplace...and no air conditioning...and no clothes...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Sneak in the middle of the night and break out a whole dog pound to set them free if just for alittle while and hope most don't get re-caught.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Revisit Jackson Hole Wyoming that lasts a couple of days instead of just one day.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Hug an elephant


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

Just tell me when Gracie.....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

This will sound really bad,......but I want to do it.
Kill someone that totally abused an animal so badly for fun. Just a shotgun to the face..close up...so they can see the barrel really clear, end of story.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

Also, I would like to sky dive but only if I get to ride “piggy back” on someone that knows what they are doing!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Now y'all get to see what I keep buried. My lust to kill someone caught torturing an animal.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Stay on one of these in some pristine place surrounded by forests and lakes for a couple of days.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Kiss someone and re feel that...feeling.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Stay in a bohemian tent for 2 nights.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Swim with a dolphin


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Hug a lion


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Stay here a few days:


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Go to Austria


----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't know that I have a bucket list. I am happy as it is..shame on me.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh I know. I wanna go home! (there's a song in there somewhere)


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Be smothered in puppies


----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Go to Austria




pretty pretty!


----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Revisit Jackson Hole Wyoming that lasts a couple of days instead of just one day.




Looks like places I saw in Alaska. The mountains were always reflecting in the clear water.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Fly in an airliner..alone...or private jet...with Karma...to Bora Bora.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2016)

Take my last breath here


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 31, 2016)

Do a circumnavigation in one of these....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 31, 2016)

Kat said:


> Oh I know. I wanna go home! (there's a song in there somewhere)


----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)

Forgot all about them..


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 31, 2016)

Kat said:


> I don't know that I have a bucket list. I am happy as it is..shame on me.



It happens when we get older, or sick...we start seeing that there are things that we have wanted to do but keep putting it off...
Putting it off may never happen..


.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


>



Where is that? I have seen it before..

.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 31, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Stonehenge.

Visited it while  I was stationed in England


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 31, 2016)

I really want to RV across america by myself.........not in a rush


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 31, 2016)

Drum roll please.....................  ALL OF THE ABOVE


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)

Mexico x 3 already


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)

Pie fight


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)

but then come back later and pay the bill...


----------

